# F 350 Combatt



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Republished with permission by the Power Stroke Registry
Sept 2002

PSR Article #4

COMBATT

In each issue of the Power Stroke Registry, I like to
provide you, our Power Stroke Owners, an inside look
at Ford Truck. In the last issue I discussed the
Mighty F-350 "Tonka" Concept truck and some of the
"state of the art" technology available on the truck. 
This month I want to discuss the "COMBATT" F-350. 
What is COMBATT? First lets cover the name. COMBATT
stands for Commercial Based Tactical Truck. The main
driver behind the COMBATT program has been the U.S.
Army. The Army is researching vehicle alternatives to
replace their aging 100,000-unit fleet of light
tactical vehicles. The Humvee has been a staple in
the U.S. Military for years, however the COMBATT F-350
could provide the majority of the functionality at a
reduced price. The COMBATT program applies military
technology on production over 8500 lb. GVWR trucks. 
The program is a cooperative effort between the U.S.
Army Tank Automotive and Armaments Command and the Big
Three Automakers. Each U.S. Automaker has developed
and built their version of the COMBATT truck. 
Obviously, I am partial to the Ford F-350. 
Currently, multiple prototypes are being abused daily
at our various Proving Grounds around the country. I
have included several pictures taken while the COMBATT
undergoes testing that I hope you enjoy. The COMBATT
is probably the ultimate in "Built Ford Tough". Every
component has been designed for the specific use
requirements of the U.S. Armed Forces. Here are some
of the key specs of this wild F-350:
· F-350 SRW, Crew Cab, Short Box, 4x4, Power Stroke,
Auto Trans
· Dana 60 Front and 80 Rear Hydra-lock Axles with CTIS
(Central Tire Inflation System)
· 2-piece Wheels with Bead Lock
· Goodyear 37X12.50R17 Run-Flat Tires
· Modified wheel housing w/molded flares to
accommodate larger wheels/tires
· Height Adjustable Air Suspension
· Electronically Controlled Shocks
· Skid Plates (Trans, T-Case, and Fuel Tank)
· Military Spec Front and Rear Bumpers w/Winch mount
and D-Rings
· ABS and Air Bag Defeat Switch 
· Too many electronics to even list

While we are evaluating the performance of the
complete truck, we can review the performance of
individual components that could be applied to future
production vehicles. I know what many of you are
thinking right now. When can I buy one? It is just
too early to even speculate on that one. One thing is
for certain, if the F-350 COMBATT does go into
production, you will have to get in line behind the
U.S. Army.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The ultimate huntin' wagon!!

I want one....or two...


----------



## Shadowghost (Oct 31, 2002)

I saw one of those being tested 'somewhere'. I didnt like it. Not jacked up enough. Needs a 4 inch lift. 
I have nothing against Fords, I like them very much. They are all I drive. I have a black F-250 with a Triton V-10 EFI in it, and another F-350 with a Powerstroke, but for Tactical ops I didnt like this truck. Give me a HUMVEE, or better yet, a helicopter.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

This is a prototype so far. Final product maybe different. 

As far as the Humvee, no thanks as long as they got that totally trash sick.5 GM diesel engine in em.


----------



## Shadowghost (Oct 31, 2002)

Ha ha! Trust me, when your life depends on them, those "trash sick.5 GM diesels" are very good!


----------

